# Get gilbert site!



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

http://www.gogilbert.com/

pretty damn funny.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I see that Denver fans are really high on Arenas. I would like to see him playing with Nene. :yes:


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

hilarious especially if you've seenthe stay gilbert site... much better good work whoever made it


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I like the Brazilian chicks thing on the site, what would be funny is if you guys didn't get him


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Who the hell would want to go to Denver??


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Who the hell would want to go to Denver??


:yes:


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

this is the most addiciting web site ever. the simulator is awesome


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

Great Website!!!


Agreed with every word of it, and it's damn funny.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Who the hell would want to go to Denver??


more people than signed in chicago. lol.


----------

